# Mise en veille ... définitive



## Ju- (27 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise un Macbook d'avant dernière génération, et mon Léopard est à jour.

Depuis quelques temps, quand je ferme le mac pour le mettre en veille, et que je veux le ré-ouvrir, il reste en veille, obligé de rester appuyé sur le bouton pour l'éteindre et le rallumer ensuite. 

Ca arrive aléatoirement, généralement ça fonctionne normalement mais je n'ai pas repéré d'applications en route au moment ou je mettais en veille, ou ce genre de choses qui pourraient causer ce problème à coup sur ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## boddy (27 Mai 2008)

Batterie fatiguée


----------



## Ju- (27 Mai 2008)

Euh il a 4 mois le portable, ça serait étonnant quand même, non ?


----------



## boddy (27 Mai 2008)

Ju- a dit:


> J'utilise un Macbook d'avant dernière génération



Pas très clair ton "avant dernière" 
Maintenant on sait son âge. C'est déjà ça de gagner


----------



## gamac (27 Mai 2008)

Ca veut dire MB Santa Rosa, celui sorti en Novembre, le 1er Macbook livré avec Leopard normalement.


----------

